# Sauna



## syNthetic (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey guys, I am not 100% sure if im posting at the right section. ( If so, admins just move my post please )

I've been working out for quite a while now. Finally reached the size I want to be. Im happy with my 42cm guns. BUT im not TOTALLY happy yet. I want a more cut look.

Now my question is, would about 20minutes in the sauna everyday after gym give me a more cut look? Or will it simply just make me lose weight?

And no I don't want to do cardio. Simply because it's no fun. I don't have a problem with lifting weights and so on. But the moment gym becomes a ''work'' you lose interist in it. So I want to give the sauna a go.

My specs is :

Height : 1.8m

Weight : 80kg's

Bodyfat : 13% - 17%

Arms : 42cm's


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

the sauna will make u sweat which will in turn remove some sub-q water...

this will make u appear leaner... untill u have a drink and some food late and your water levels return to normal!

cardio is ok mate honest!! its summer aswell go for a fast walk around the park perving at birds for 40mins after work.. job done 

However a decent diet will cut u up more than anythin else


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

We debated this a coupla years back, tried to research it but there isn't much out there regarding fat loss, anyway my old thread is here

hth

SD


----------



## syNthetic (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys just confused me more. I don't want to take the sauna everyday if it's not going to cut me. That seems pretty pointless? Doubt a walk around the block will cut me. :/ So what am I to do now? Eating right is VERY hard when your in a family. Everyone can't eat according to your diet. And cardio is just to much work. I guess I'll take the sauna everyday for about 2 months and see if there is any results.


----------



## syNthetic (Apr 19, 2007)

This is me...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

syNthetic said:


> You guys just confused me more. I don't want to take the sauna everyday if it's not going to cut me. That seems pretty pointless? Doubt a walk around the block will cut me. :/ So what am I to do now? Eating right is VERY hard when your in a family. Everyone can't eat according to your diet. And cardio is just to much work. I guess I'll take the sauna everyday for about 2 months and see if there is any results.


LOL!!

god i feel for u dude..life is so hard!lol

we all have families u learn to cook for yourself if u cook for the whole family u have to cook 2 meals!!

walking around the block wont cut u? what do u use to walk? energy! if u are burning calories while walking and burning more than u are consuming u will drop weight

and i said a fast walk for 40 mins not a doodle around the block

cardio is too much work? i havent even got an answer for that statement


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You obviously can't be assed putting the effort in to be honest.

Mincing in the sauna won't do anything. You'll come out, weigh yourself & think 'wow, I've lost 5 pounds'...............of water.

As soon as you get home, you'll be so dehydrated you'll guzzle a litre & wake up the next morning to find out that 5 pound is back on.

Good diet & cardio is the key.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

syNthetic said:


> You guys just confused me more. I don't want to take the sauna everyday if it's not going to cut me. That seems pretty pointless? Doubt a walk around the block will cut me. :/ So what am I to do now? Eating right is VERY hard when your in a family. Everyone can't eat according to your diet. And cardio is just to much work. I guess I'll take the sauna everyday for about 2 months and see if there is any results.


Diet is key.

Everyone else shouldn't have to "eat according to your diet". Let them eat what they want and you eat what you want. My brother will be sat there eating sausage in batter and chips, this does not mean *I* have to!

Prepare to waste 2 months of your life, because you will not lose any fat by sauna usage imo, maybe some water retention in the short-term. If you cant eat right, you wont cut up, end of.

I learnt yesterday (on another forum) of a new method for cardio I intend to follow shortly. 15 mins brisk walking 4 times a day. This is what a championship bodybuilder did last year for his comps and he was in the most shredded condition ever through the 2006 season. "stroking the metabolism" as he calls it. Might be worth bearing in mind, but tbh, sounds like this might be "too much work" for you.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I saw his response to our answers DB and thought, 'why bother' 

SD


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

You only get out of it, what you put into it! - tis true!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> Diet is key.
> 
> Everyone else shouldn't have to "eat according to your diet". Let them eat what they want and you eat what you want. My brother will be sat there eating sausage in batter and chips, this does not mean *I* have to!
> 
> ...


Huh Ralphy, I dont like what your saying.

Are you saying that battered sausage and chips will not help me get the right type of mass. I may try 'cutting' before it then by walking to the chippy.

What do you think?

LOL


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

JUST GET ON THE RUNNING MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................................................................................................................and breathe


----------



## COLINSRI (Jan 30, 2007)

A 1 hour all body workout on the weights three times a week cuts me up proper....no need for separate cardio.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

mate i have a family and i manage. i do upto 7hrs cardio per week as well as around 5hrs weights! not to mention prepering meals etc.

it isnt easy! this is why most people fail.

jeez, theres atleast 2 competing bodybuilders on here that manage with a family, you want to try getting ready for comp. now that will be a challenge.

i would nt care but you only need to loose about 10lb and you would be pretty lean. i lost 3 stone last year in a little over 5 months and i have a full time job and a family!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

andye said:


> mate i have a family and i manage. i do upto 7hrs cardio per week as well as around 5hrs weights! not to mention prepering meals etc.
> 
> it isnt easy! this is why most people fail.
> 
> ...


Yep, yep, it's hard prepping with a family. I work all day, after work train & cardio, get home for 7.30pm, have a bath, have something to eat, then start prepping. then it's bed.

Hardly see my bird at all really. My little lad's asleep when I come in, so I see him 5 minutes a day, for 5 days a week.

great isn't it....


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

but we still manage! this guy obviuosly cant be ****d! well he actually said it anyway


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

andye said:


> but we still manage! this guy obviuosly cant be ****d! well he actually said it anyway


Too right.

Just get up that extra bit early & get it done. It's a lifestyle dude


----------



## syNthetic (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I dont see why you guys said no to the sauna at the beginning? No you finally gave me a awnser. I won't waste my time on sauna then. How many minutes cardio a day for 5 days a week is required? And another thing, I live in SA. It's not 1 of your richest countries. Really hard to eat healthy when the family eats other food. Costs alot of money... So save the laughs for matters less serious.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

syNthetic said:


> Well I dont see why you guys said no to the sauna at the beginning? No you finally gave me a awnser. I won't waste my time on sauna then. How many minutes cardio a day for 5 days a week is required? And another thing, I live in SA. It's not 1 of your richest countries. Really hard to eat healthy when the family eats other food. Costs alot of money... So save the laughs for matters less serious.


Well, unless you tell us you live in SA, & are in the situation you say you are, how else are we supposed to know?......guess???

I thought you lived in Brixton or something. :tongue10:

30 minutes cardio is a good start.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

DB said:


> LOL!!
> 
> god i feel for u dude..life is so hard!lol
> 
> ...


LMFAO @ DB

that is classic.....

your a bit of a turnip arent you dude?

too much work, but you want to be cut etc.

nothing just comes mate, you have to put in ALOT of time and hard work, i wish i could put more in, but i put asmuch as i possibly can at the moment and i look so much better, as does everyone else, you get from this game what you put into it

:blowme:


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

eating healthy is normally cheaper!

i save a **** load on my shopping bill when im dieting. eat less, cost less.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

^^^^^ not always true mate.... some protein rich foods can be very expensive... just ask mr tesco for a look at his bank account - few billion in there!!!


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

SportDr said:


> I saw his response to our answers DB and thought, 'why bother'
> 
> SD


why dont you just tell him about those awsome tablets that make you more mucular and leaner without eating well or training?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

shorty said:


> ^^^^^ not always true mate.... some protein rich foods can be very expensive... just ask mr tesco for a look at his bank account - few billion in there!!!


well im speaking from experinace! clean bulk diet... fortune!, **** high crap diet... fortune!... clean healthy diet, ie lots of fresh meat and veg.... alot cheaper!

thats how ive come to see it.


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

andye said:


> eating healthy is normally cheaper!


& think of the money you will save by NOT going to the sauna:crazy:


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

shorty said:


> ^^^^^ not always true mate.... some protein rich foods can be very expensive... just ask mr tesco for a look at his bank account - few billion in there!!!


dude, mr tesco gets rich off the [email protected] food which people over indulge themselves on. I doubt its off the protein rich food.


----------

